

Show HN: Where the Hell is FiOS? - BWStearns
https://github.com/BWStearns/WhereTheHellIsFios

======
mschuster91
You might want to run that json through a prettifier.

~~~
BWStearns
It's definitely on the todo list and will definitely be done when I sit down
to work on the map (thanks NYC for the PLUTO data!). I just load it up through
python and it prints prettily enough for me, sorry for being lazy. Also, if
anyone has any insight into the completeness of the data, please let me know
(i.e. if your address isn't in the data but you are a happy(?) customer of
Verizon FiOS). It is a skimpy list, but I'm used to low expectations being
surprisingly disappointed so I'm not writing it off yet that it isn't
complete.

